# Kehoe Help



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I have resurrected a Kehoe Jig. I cannot find the directions nor the bit that came with it. I seems that it take a 7d dovetail bit. Does anyone know what the bit width and diameter should be?
I can fine a 17/32 bit but I do not know what the height should be. I have a guide bushing that will work now I just need to know what 1/4'' shank bit I should use.
Excuse my ignorance. I do not do these sort of things well and I will have to order the bit as there are none to look at close by.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

You can use any type of dovetail bit that you want. I used the 7 degree bit from mlcs on this project and this blog

Do you have the little sled for cutting the splines? If so then just tilt your table saw blade to the same angle as the dovetail bit you choose.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks. I am still not too clear on spline cutting. Does one cut on long strip @ 83d? Then I am lost. I under stand the 1d shim on the miter gauge. Then how are the tapered splines cut?


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

No, you do not cut one long strip at 83\7 degrees.

I cut long strips about 2.5" wide at 90 degrees. Notice the grain orientation in the pic below.
To make the splines you use the small sled (that will give you one degree) with tablesaw blade set at 83 or 7degrees. You make one cut then flip the board so that the top is now the bottom and make another cut.

In the pic below I am using 2 magnetic feather boards as stops. One so I don't cut the jig in two and the other so I know I have gone back far enough not to touch the spinning blade.

The grey board is the sled that came with the jig to produce the one degree angle.

The box elder board with magnets came with the jig. it is a stop block to make splines of a consistent (and correct) width.

The stick next to the blade has a dab of dry silicon on the end of it. I use it to flick the splines out of the way of the blade if I need to.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you. I pretty well get the idea and will probably give it a go or just make as jig for my router table.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I remembered seeing a charles neil video on the subject. Check it out if you still have questions.


----------

